# Nephrurus wheeleri



## Erebos (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys just a quick question can I keep Nephrurus wheeleri in Victoria. I can't seem to find it in my species code.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah for some reason its a species you cant keep in Vic, along with many other skinks and geckos, to name a few.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

Nup, thinking of moving to VIC mate?


----------



## lgotje (Jul 16, 2011)

i can in qld


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

This really confuses me.
We are allowed to keep all carpets but there is only the Darwin on the species code list?
There is other knob-tailed geckos we can keep.... it doesn't mention wheeleri but can we keep it?
I don't know.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 16, 2011)

That sucks I really want some I'm upset I gave away my roughies.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 16, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> it doesn't mention wheeleri but can we keep it?


No.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 16, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nup, thinking of moving to VIC mate?


 
And no I'm not but I'm a Victorian. Lol one day it would be nice to own some there is there any talk of them being aloud in the future.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

So what's the go with Carpet Pythons?
Sorry to go off topic but now that the answer has been established, I wouldn't mind an answer to mine.
As I said, I'm confused. Set me straight.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 16, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> So what's the go with Carpet Pythons?
> Sorry to go off topic but now that the answer has been established, I wouldn't mind an answer to mine.
> Also, I don't see how it's funny that we can't keep them, nor does living in other states allow you to brag about what you can have and we can't.


 
There's different rules in different states in Vic I could have a croc or possums in nsw you can't. It's just they way they do it. 

I'm not complaining about dse because there really good just a question thanks for my answer guys and girls.


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2011)

We can keep crocs and mammals in Vic TaraLeigh.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I know this. Thanx Wally76. I just care about wheeleri and carpet pythons right now.
Yeah alot of things don't make sence. Facts are good though. If people know for sure.


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2011)

All carpets are listed under variegata in Vic.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 16, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> All carpets are listed under variegata in Vic.


This.
Don't worry about it, just means less paperwork and less pages used in your licencing book.


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 16, 2011)

I heard from wheelei breeders that Victoria is putting it on the list now.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> This.
> Don't worry about it, just means less paperwork and less pages used in your licencing book.


So does this mean I can get and list wheeleri under another geckos name? Does it not work the same?
I have my Jungles under the variegata code? Also the same code for my partners Coastal? That's fine?
It still doesn't compute in my head.


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2011)

No. Unless DSE have received a submission on them this year and they change their mind.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Sigh. I'll just wait for the new list to come out.
It doesn't really phase me. It just confuses me.
I don't want to do the wrong thing.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 16, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> No. Unless DSE have received a submission on them this year and they change their mind.


 
Wally76 is it to late for a submition.


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I think they had to be in a few months ago.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 20, 2012)

Bump
Any one heard if they going on the vic species list?


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 26, 2012)

Well to answer my own question, they are to be included on the Vic species list. However it will take 12 mths at the least until then.


----------

